# minimal sedation



## renifejn (Feb 3, 2009)

how can we bill for minimal sedation for a procedure if the physician providing it is not the same as the physician doing the procedure since minimal sedation is not really billable?

ex.  pt is having mri and is given 15mg of versed....physician monitoring pt is not the provider who is administering the mri


or

ex. pt is supposed to be sedated for a procedure but the decision for sedation is not carried out.  how can we bill for the providers time with the patient to come to this decision?  (hpi and exam are done) outpt visit code?


----------



## LaSeille (Feb 4, 2009)

If you are billing for "anesthesia" services for a patient during an MRI, see code 01922.

If anesthesia was requested for a case, and then it was determined by the anesthesiologist that anesthesia was not needed or could not be done, then depending on the documentation, you could bill for a visit/consult(see guidelines for these codes in CPT book).


----------

